# Collings ME 262



## jimh (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are some photos of the 262 which has been on tour with us for the last month. It heads home to Houston tomorrow. 

jim


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cool, Jim.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice pics mate!

What's the story with the Skyhawks in the 2nd to last pic? I hope they're being restored and not scrapped!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## jimh (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks for the likes. The A-4s are at Marana KAVQ, and are available for restoration. There is one currently being rebuilt in the hangar. Time and money is all it takes.

Jim


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool shots Jim!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cool shots


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2013)

With all here. It has got to be a BLAST flying with it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2013)

Gotta love that.


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2013)

I read some of the older posts regarding the Collings operation parameters of the 262. We currently hold a LODA, or a Letter of Demonstrated Ability. This letter allows us to conduct flight training as long as the participant has a current medical and, at a minimum, a PPL. The current moritorium on exemption letters limits our ability to offer flight experiences to the general non flying public. Hopefully this will change. Flights are available for $4,500 for 1 hour of dual. Given the fuel burn this equates to about 45 minutes of air time.


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2013)

jimh said:


> thanks for the likes. The A-4s are at Marana KAVQ, and are available for restoration. There is one currently being rebuilt in the hangar. Time and money is all it takes.
> 
> Jim




Cheers Jim! If I had the money I'd gladly restore one of them!!!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been following this on the Collins Facebook page. OMG I love that 262 and flying along with those other classics is just heart pounding. Are there any plans in the future to tour the mid-atlantic or east coast of the USA?


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2013)

As of now the 262 has gone back to its home base in Houston. The airplane is great to have on tour and really draws attention. The down side is that it is terribly expensive to run on the road. I don't forsee it leaving Houston unless it books an airshow. I think for now we will run the flight training program from Ellington Field. Until we get an exemption letter for giving flight experiences our market is limited to pilots only...which is a narrow audience. Hopefully this changes and we can do more cities with her. 

jim


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2013)

very cool Jim


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like they just had a problem with the canopy......


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2013)

The canopy was not locked when they attempted to depart Midland. It opened and departed the airframe during the takeoff roll. The takeoff was aborted and minor damage was sustained to the airframe and canopy. Unfortunate, but a learning curve. 

Jim


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank God nothing more serious....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes thank god nothing more serious happened.

Any pictures of it after the incident?


----------



## jimh (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is an after picture...it was tugged off the runway following this shot.


----------

